# Erica's Taking on Heirs.....just wuv him



## Erica (Feb 19, 2007)

Ok, he is totally rotten now. Has no idea he is not the rule of the roost around here.....and I guess I won't bust his bubble about it either.

But I just LOVE him so much, his personality just adds to it, but his face will just melt you, gonna have those blue eyes like his dad (they are much bluer than the pics show) and that 'kissing spot' on his teeny tiny nosey.

This was taken today, the color isn't great as the sun was just about to go down....but today he is at 12 days old.

Erica's Taking On Heirs .....aka Handsome

(Cross Country Take My Breath Away x Little Kings Heir to Glory)







and then here he is Sat at 10 days old, had some horse friends over and I snapped a few them, these are more his color


----------



## Leeana (Feb 19, 2007)

He is so adorable, i just want to pet him and kiss his little nose.

I like them with personality





Leeana


----------



## Shawntelle (Feb 19, 2007)

Hey Erica,

He is sooo cute..and of course handsome just like his name says. Just let me knows dates and times and I will gladly make another trip to Arkansas to pick him up



: Or atleast one can hope (along with your "Awesome" filly....I think Pocket misses her as a friend)



:



:

Take Care,

~Shawntelle


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Feb 19, 2007)

: I want, I want, I want. I can't look at your foals, no more.



Who is due next?


----------



## midnight star stables (Feb 19, 2007)

Oh Erica, I can see why you are in love... Is is such a cute colt, I love his neck.. He will surely do well in the ring!!


----------



## Devon (Feb 19, 2007)

What I wouldnt do to own him . Maybe If I save up for 3 years to own a beauty like that



hehe BEAUTIFUL little guy!!



:


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Feb 19, 2007)

I LOVE that neck!!! WOW

Jodi


----------



## LindaL (Feb 19, 2007)

Just stamp a "deliver to Linda" on his butt and send him here to Oregon!



:



:


----------



## Russ (Feb 19, 2007)

: That first pic.......



:


----------



## Jill (Feb 20, 2007)

Just let me confirm it for him _(as if he has any self doubts)_, Handsome *is* what's happening!!! The foaling season only just started but I think my favorite of the year's already residing in AR!


----------



## HJF (Feb 20, 2007)

I love him!! Is he going to showing any this year?


----------



## Belinda (Feb 20, 2007)

Erica

He is just beautiful.. I always knew Taker was going to be special !! Looks like he has a great start.. and will do all the great things his brothers are doing as sires.. And it also is a bonus that he has such nice mares to work with.. :aktion033:

Can't wait for Knockers baby :lol:


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Feb 20, 2007)

He sure is one special colt. Congratulations.



:


----------



## sedeh (Feb 20, 2007)

Thought you weren't going to show any weanlings this year Erica??



: Looks like he's already well into training. :bgrin He is a handsome boy.


----------



## ~Palomino~ (Feb 20, 2007)

Hey is a beauty! And defenetly Handsome

Can't wait to see him clipped and all ready to show!

Gage


----------



## Erica (Feb 21, 2007)

> Erica
> He is just beautiful.. I always knew Taker was going to be special !! Looks like he has a great start.. and will do all the great things his brothers are doing as sires.. And it also is a bonus that he has such nice mares to work with..
> 
> Can't wait for Knockers baby


OH B :cheeky-smiley-006: Knocker's bagging up a lot!!! So excitied!!

Just having the problem now that ALL the mares want babies and only having 3 breeder alerts/3 camera/"foaling stalls" they are going to have to take turns....but Knocker will get in there even if she has to boot someone out



:

And Chrissy, another bred to Taker is ready as well (or I think, another maiden) but I actually have her on a breeder alert. Excitied about hers as well, she is a Rowdy grandaughter and a Buck Echo grandaughter and great-granddaughter.


----------



## Frankie (Feb 21, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: All have your babies are wonderful, you should be very proud of the program you have developed.

Congrats!!!!


----------



## MBhorses (Feb 21, 2007)

Erica,

You have some very nice foals.

Keep the pictures coming.

He looks like he is really for the show ring.

melissa


----------



## ~Palomino~ (Feb 21, 2007)

Erica said:


> > Erica
> > He is just beautiful.. I always knew Taker was going to be special !! Looks like he has a great start.. and will do all the great things his brothers are doing as sires.. And it also is a bonus that he has such nice mares to work with..
> >
> > Can't wait for Knockers baby
> ...


That is going to be a KNOCK OUT baby! I can not wait to see it, I am sure that will be somthing really speciel! Do you think Knocker is a Buckskin like Bandito or is she just a bay?

I can not wait!

Gage


----------



## Jill (Feb 22, 2007)

Oh, Erica may chime in but Knocker isn't "just a" anything! She is so awesome!!!! She is bay but she has the neatest dappling pattern to her. Erica may know what the pattern is called but I haven't really seen another horse with the kind of dappling that Knocker has -- it's very unique and bee-u-tee ful!


----------



## Erica (Feb 22, 2007)

Yep Knocker is a bay, and like Jill said does have some other things that go on too......but definelty not buckskin, a blood bay pinto.

Knockers Mother, Socks - had a bay last year (Gambler) out of Big City, and then Knocker's late sister was a bay.....Socks is in foal to Bandito again for late April for hopefully another "Knocker"

Knockers mother was also bred to Reflection (Redboy son) and produced a buckskin, blaze/blue eyes, socks filly - Erica's Can't Touch This............(who is in foal to Bandito for May herself) Going full circle here aren't we




:

so maybe Knocker may have a buckskin pinto/tovero/overo whatever it could be - I am not up on all the patterns ext, out of Taker (Redboy son)..... but whatever color I CAN'T wait to see it


----------

